# Why does my Gu always jump at the lid of her enclosure & ...



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Lately my baby argentine b&w has been restless during her time awake, and she's not completely tame, doesn't enjoy being handled too much. She's been jumping up to the top of her enclosure and trying to get her claws into the mesh. Is there a reason for this? is she bored? It doesn't seem like she would want to be let out, but don't know...haven't been too successful with taming her, anyone have tips? 

I've been taking her out, and working with her, sitting and letting her wander around, I don't fight her when she doesn't want to be touched, and she's usually pretty good about being taken out. She's about 7 months.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Why does my Gu always jump at the lid of her enclosure &*

What size enclosure is your Tegu in?

As the temps increase so will the activity level of your Tegu. If she feels she does not have a large enough cage she will spend her time trying to excape the one she's in.

If yours is 7 months now then over the next siz months she is going to grow tremendously. So get ready for it and be sure you have a nice big enclosure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Why does my Gu always jump at the lid of her enclosure &*

Awesome, thank you for the reply. Guess I should get that 6x3 in here.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Why does my Gu always jump at the lid of her enclosure &*

_You pretty much answered your own question :-D it means that she's restless and she wants out. Tegus spend a lot of time foraging in the wild so captive tegus (since they don't have to forage) should also have the opportunity to spend excess energy. They like to stretch out and explore which also provides mental stimulation. Other than sitting inside their enclosure and watching whats going on outside of it.

You said she's doesn't enjoy being handled and taming her down hasn't been too successful. Use that time to help her get use to it so she will want to come to you when you approach her enclosure. When you have the time and she's jumping at the top,.. take her out. If she runs away when you approach but doesn't hide give her time to come to you. She already knows that the top is the way in and out from watching you. Once she sees it open she'll eventually give in and go for it. 

Once you get her out if she's still restless and doesn't really want to be handled,.. give her a bath. Let her do a bit of soaking and swimming (supervised) to burn off some energy. If she doesn't like the water it may not be warm enough. After the bath you can put her back in the enclosure, let her free roam and or just get in some extra handling time and she'll be a lot calmer. _


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Why does my Gu always jump at the lid of her enclosure &*

Thanks for all the tips, I'll get to working with her on that daily. Hopefully I'll have some luck with those methods.


----------

